# frage zur feederrute in der Brandung



## steffen1 (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
habe da mal eine Frage. Ich habe eine Feederrute geschenkt bekommen, Sänger Sensitec Heavy Feeder 390m, 180 g Wurfgewicht. Ich kann erst mal mit der Rute nichts anfangen da ich im Süsswasser nur mit Köfi angle. Bin aber ca. 3 mal im jahr an der Ostsee und könnte sie vielleicht zum Brandungsangeln nehmen? Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit Feederruten in der Brandung? Was muss ich beachten? Würde sie auch mit Köfi im See gehen? Könnte man auch mit Pose damit fischen? Kennt jemand die Rute? Ich danke euch schon mal.
vG Steffen


----------



## derporto (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: frage zur feederrute in der Brandung*

Hi Steffen,

Feederruten in der Brandung zu Fischen ist ein Thema, mit dem ich mich aktuell auch beschäftige. Das funktioniert. Die spitze ist naturgemäß sehr sensibel. Die Länge gerade für mich mit 1,75 perfekt. Du solltest das definitiv ausprobieren. Sicher nichts für schwierige bedingungen, wo 220 gr Kralle benötigt wird. Aber 150 gr. Lassen sich damit imho. perfekt fischen. Gerade die Bisserkennung ist grandios. Ich plane mir eine solche Rute fürs brückenfischen zuzulegen. Aber auch in der Brandung wird sie an ruhigeren Tagen zum Einsatz kommen. 

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Brassenkönig (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: frage zur feederrute in der Brandung*

Moin, ich bin auch schon mit der Heavy-Feeder in die Brandung gegangen und war erstaunlich positiv überrascht!!! Wie schon erwähnt ist das nichts fürs Hardcore-Fischen wo extrem hohe Gewichte zum Einsatz kommen, aber bei ruiger Brandung oder auch auf Molen bzw. in Hafenanlagen funktioniert das prima. Habe das in Dänemark an der Westküste öfters mal gemacht und dabei zum Teil besser gefangen als mit den Brandungsknüppeln, durch die weiche Spitze bekommt man jeden Zuppler mit. Natürlich kommt diese Angelei auch schnell an ihre Grenzen, besonders anfällig wenn viel Kraut im Wasser ist und die kleinen Endringe verstopfen, dann kann mans vergessen. Auch wenn Steinpackungen im Wasser sind und man die Montage samt Fisch schnell hochpumpen muss, hatte einmal ne Plattendoublette an der Feeder, beide um die 40 cm, da hatte ich schon gut zu tun die iwi ranzubekommen:q. Aber ansonsten fürs leichte Brandungsfischen nur zu empfehlen:m. 

Das Gleiche gilt übrigens auch zum Köfi/Aalangeln, Fische bei uns in der Elbe ausschließlich mit der Heavy-Feeder und schweren Grundmontagen auf Aal/Zander. Hab damit vor 2 Jahren meinen bisher größten Zander von fast 90 cm ausm Elbstrom gezogen und das ohne Probleme:vik:. Man merkt es immer wieder, Feederruten sind vielseitig einsetzbar #6


----------



## steffen1 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: frage zur feederrute in der Brandung*

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Antworten. Habe gleich noch eine Frage, nehmt ihr eine Schlagschnur? Wie Brassenkönig schreibt sind ja die Endringe sehr klein und ein Schlagschnurknoten könnte sie ja beschädigen? Nehmt ihr geflochtene Schnur oder monofil? Hatte Bedenken das die Spitze abbricht bei einem Wurf mit 100gr. Ich weiss, Fragen über Fragen. Mir hat gestern jemand gesagt der Anhieb käme nicht durch wegen der weichen Spitzen? Werde es nächstes Jahr aber definitiv in der Brandung versuchen. Weiterhin vielen Dank für Tipps!

vG Steffen


----------



## derporto (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: frage zur feederrute in der Brandung*



steffen1 schrieb:


> Hallo und vielen Dank für die Antworten. Habe gleich noch eine Frage, nehmt ihr eine Schlagschnur? Wie Brassenkönig schreibt sind ja die Endringe sehr klein und ein Schlagschnurknoten könnte sie ja beschädigen? Nehmt ihr geflochtene Schnur oder monofil? Hatte Bedenken das die Spitze abbricht bei einem Wurf mit 100gr. Ich weiss, Fragen über Fragen. Mir hat gestern jemand gesagt der Anhieb käme nicht durch wegen der weichen Spitzen? Werde es nächstes Jahr aber definitiv in der Brandung versuchen. Weiterhin vielen Dank für Tipps!
> 
> vG Steffen


 
Nimm eine durchgehende 12er oder 14er Geflochtene. Für die mit der Feederrute zu werfenden Gewichte ( 100 - 180 gr.) reicht dies aus. Durch die durchgehende Geflochtene wirst du keine Probleme mit nicht durchdringenden Anhieben haben. Darüber hinaus wird auch durch die weiche Spitze ein Ausschlitzen gut verhindert. Eine Monofile ist wegen des großen Schnur- und geringen Ringdurchmessers eher nicht geeignet.


----------



## doc040 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: frage zur feederrute in der Brandung*



steffen1 schrieb:


> Hallo und vielen Dank für die Antworten. Habe gleich noch eine Frage, nehmt ihr eine Schlagschnur? Wie Brassenkönig schreibt sind ja die Endringe sehr klein und ein Schlagschnurknoten könnte sie ja beschädigen? Nehmt ihr geflochtene Schnur oder monofil? Hatte Bedenken das die Spitze abbricht bei einem Wurf mit 100gr. Ich weiss, Fragen über Fragen. Mir hat gestern jemand gesagt der Anhieb käme nicht durch wegen der weichen Spitzen? Werde es nächstes Jahr aber definitiv in der Brandung versuchen. Weiterhin vielen Dank für Tipps!
> 
> vG Steffen


Ganz einfach,hatte Uwe Böttcher vor Jahren schon geschrieben,Schlagschnur(Tapertip)einkürzen,dann kann man auch mit dem Kraut umgehen. Annsonsten,weichen geschmeidigen Wurf,ansonsten viele Splitter!Ich habe heute gelernt, das leichte Gewichte manchmal ein Trugschluss sind,mit der Weite.|bigeyes Deswegen es müssen nicht immer 230-280 Gramm sein#d Mfg doc040


----------



## AndreasG (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: frage zur feederrute in der Brandung*

Uwe Böttchers Bericht

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## patricka1982 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: frage zur feederrute in der Brandung*

ich war ebenfalls dieses Jahr mit eben jener Sänger Rute (hab sie selbst) an der Nordsee...Hatte mir vom Kollegen zusätzlich ne Brandungsrute (Prügel) geliehen...Habe beide mit 40er Mono 100gr Blei in die Brandung gejagt...Wurftechnisch fand ich die Feeder sogar besser...Keine Sorge wegen den Spitzen du hast ja 3 Stück in verschiedenen Stärken, für die Brandung einfach die Rote drauf ist die Stärkste bei meiner, dann hast du keinerlei Probleme...

Zudem ist jene scho fast meine Allroundrute geworden...Grundangeln mit Köfi (auf Aal, Zander und ich hoffe keiner lacht aber im Moment gibts auch Ansitze auf Wels), mit Boilie, Wurm, Futterkorb und ein paar mal sogar mit Pose bereits auf Barsch...durch die Wechselspitzen kannst du enorm variieren...die wenigsten bauen aber gerne hin und her...aber hat mans mal getan lernt man die Vorzüge kennen...


----------



## Angler9999 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: frage zur feederrute in der Brandung*

Der Bericht ist eine Beschreibung eines Laien mit der Beschreibung einer einzelnen Situation. Nicht übertragbar auf andere.

Verallgemeinern kann man das Thema grundsätzlich nicht. Brandungsangeln mit der Feederrute ist möglich. Aber es müssen verschieden Faktoren stimmen.
Das Wurfgewicht muss zur Situation passen. Mit einer Feeder 120gr bei Wind > 4-5  macht kein Spaß.
Die Spitze muss stark sein. Die Ringe der Spitze müssen die Schnur gut durchlassen. Folglich ist nicht jedes Modell tauglich. 

Meine Feeder (Daiwa Aqualite) mit 120gr Wg ist auch für windstille Brandung nicht geeignet. Die Ringe aller Spitzen sind zu klein. Keine Ahnung wer sich das ausgedacht hat.
Bei der Aqualite 150 gr WG sind die Ringer deutlich größer, damit auch besser.


----------



## patricka1982 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: frage zur feederrute in der Brandung*

Verallgemeinern würde ich es auch nicht! ich habe noch eine von Shimano mit 140gr die ist auch unzureichend da sie sehr weich gestaltet ist...Sie hat in der Brandung bei leichtem Wind schon fast gewedelt...


----------



## steffen1 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: frage zur feederrute in der Brandung*

Danke für die vielen Antworten,
vor allem an patricka1982 der mir die Skepsis genommen hat. Werde mir noch eine dazubestellen und dann einfach ausprobieren.

danke und vG Steffen


----------



## patricka1982 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: frage zur feederrute in der Brandung*

Nichts zu danken, hat halt einfach gepasst das ich zufällig dieses Jahr mit meiner Feeder an der Nordsee war und das ganz gut testen konnte...Zumal ich das auch vorher im örtlichen Angelgeschäft erfragt habe und nur nach dessen Zustimmung die Feeder mitgenommen habe...

hier ist im Übrigen ein Bild mit meiner 3,90 m Sänger Startech 2 mit ich glaub 140gr WG beim Brandungsangeln...selbst die hat den Urlaub mit 100gr Blei, obwohl sie etwas weicher ist als die Sensitec Heavy Feeder überlebt!

Von daher viel Spaß...


----------



## steffen1 (16. November 2012)

*AW: frage zur feederrute in der Brandung*

Noch eine Frage zur Schnur. Welche Tragkraft sollte sie haben? Dachte an 9kg Power Pro, ist das okay?
Danke und vG.


----------

